# Santa Cruz Bronson - Testride in Nürnberg/Umgebung?



## OnoSendai (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mir ein Santa Cruz Bronson aufbauen, aber vorher idealerweise mal drauf gesessen haben. 

Gibt es jemand im Nürnberger Land, der ein *Bronson V3 in M *besitzt und mich mal Probe sitzen lassen würde? 

Ich selber wohne in Weißenburg. 


Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen!


----------



## scratch_a (31. Mai 2019)

HeroBikes in Roth haben ja SC. Haben die keins da zum testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (31. Mai 2019)

Servus, 
leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2019)

Frag mal bei Batwheels in Erlangen Tennenlohe an, der ist sehr umgänglich 

https://m.facebook.com/Batwheels-166307170115853


----------



## OnoSendai (1. Juni 2019)

Danke ich schreib da mal hin. 

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Händler keine mehr auf Lager haben, weil das aktuelle Jahr bereits durch ist. 
Mir gehts eher drum, dass ich mich rechtzeitig ums kommende Modell kümmern kann.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/121510907/

Im Bikemarkt ist er auch
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/337066

Viel Glück.


----------



## OnoSendai (1. Juni 2019)

Hab scho! Fahr morgen vorbei. Danke.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juni 2019)

Und wie wars?


----------



## OnoSendai (3. Juni 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und wie wars?



Ein sehr netter Händler, telefonisch wie vor Ort. 
Hoffe wir kommen zusammen


----------

